# More Planter Boxes and a Privacy Screen



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

A while ago, I posted a build thread for a planter box I built for our deck - you can see that thread here:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/112146-planter-box.html#post1529610

So, my oldest daughter saw it and asked if I could make something similar for her and incorporate a privacy screen. The structure would be placed at the back end of their driveway and offer some privacy from the street. Being the greatest dad in the world (for my daughers, anyway) I said of course. My only problem was getting the structure (and a pile of tools, compressor, a couple of folding saw horses, etc, etc,) to her home in Mississauga, an hour away, and I only drive a Honda Accord (geez, I miss my truck sometimes).

Anyway, because the entire structure was going to sit on asphalt and not be secured I wanted to make it as light as possible, but still strong enough to withstand any wind that might try to blow it over. Protecting it from my grandson (he's 5 and a sports nut) will be their problem.

I decided to make two planter boxes (you can see the build in the 'other' thread so I won't list it here). I also decided to make the structure out of 2x2 material with "privacy plus" lattice.

I needed 2 uprights, 3 rails and a cap rail, but...... you can't buy straight 2x2's at the big box and being the frugal (cheap) guy that I am, decided to use [email protected] and [email protected]. I ripped the 2x4's into 1.5 x 1.5 pieces and the 5th piece out of the 2x6. That left me with enough material from the 2x6 to make a 2x4 cap rail.

I also got 2 @ 1x6x6 fence boards to rip retainer strips for the lattice. Built as much of the structure as I could in my basement shop that would fit into my car. Primed and painted and off to my daughter's house this morning (my son in law is off on Wednesday's and Thursdays, daughter's at work and grandson in school so no interruptions)

We attached the rails and cap rail to the uprights and off the the BORG for the lattice. Needed a 4x8 sheet and a 2x8 length - didn't know the BORG won't cut lattice (maybe because of the staples), so with the 4x8 on the roof of his Nissan SUV, firmly tied down and me holding it so the front wouldn't lift with the breeze, the 2x8 sheet in the vehicle and massaging the back of my head, on our way back to the house.

Cut the lattice to size, attached it to the frame, attached the entire structure to the rear, outside legs of the planter boxes with a few deck screws. Badaboom, badabing, another happy offspring.

Picture #2 is a view from the street and picture #3 is a view from the backyard. They'll put a table and a couple of chairs on the backyard size - providing they can do that before my grandson decides to use it as a soccer net !!!

Sorry for the long lead-in and thanks for looking.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I neglected to say that the structure is 6 feet by 6 feet.

And I see that I posted a duplicate of the last picture but I'm not sure how to delete the photo.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

vchiarelli said:


> And I see that I posted a duplicate of the last picture but I'm not sure how to delete the photo.


Not to worry Vince - it's worth a second look!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wildwood said:


> Not to worry Vince - it's worth a second look!


that it is...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Plus 1 on Stick's comment.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Wildwood said:


> Not to worry Vince - it's worth a second look!


+1 What Rob said.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Ditto Rob.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work Vince , as always


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said Vince.


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 15, 2017)

These are so beautifully designed and crafted. Great inspiration, thanks for posting!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince, that is a really handsome planter. Did you work out something for drainage? Or is that in the original post?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Vince is probably still busy golfing. Unless he has alerts set he might miss this.


----------

